# Long Island Association



## bluerage94

Any interest in forming a Long Island Plowing Association?


----------



## tjdozerman

What do you have in mind?


----------



## snoway63

Good Idea But how does it work


----------



## plowinli

(What do you have in mind? ) x 2


----------



## vinnys

Whats the plan????


----------



## bluerage94

There are local organizations for just about any trade figured it would be nice to have one for plowing.


----------



## ryansplowing

I would definitely be interested in joining something like that. I am currently in a few other trade associations and it has been extremely beneficial for my company.


----------



## snoway63

could be very benificial, Im in


----------



## bluerage94

Figured it would be good for networking and getting guys on the same page.


----------



## alldayrj

LIPA is already taken, but why not?


----------



## ljbev

*y not*

sure y not. anyone looking for work in Nassau County I have a huge contract hopefully landing this week.....Let me know. I need plow trucks and walkway crews.

Scott
516-250-3528


----------



## alldayrj

where is nassau?


----------



## ljbev

alldayrj;1334642 said:


> where is nassau?


Where is??? Or where in Nassau....the latter is all over Nassau Long Beach, Up and down Sunrise......all over the place..


----------



## alldayrj

my bad, cant edit on this forum. sounds cool. I just realized we all have LI posted and no towns. I'm mostly in Farmingdale and Smithtown but I grew up in Lynbrook so I'm out there often.


----------



## ljbev

alldayrj;1334841 said:


> my bad, cant edit on this forum. sounds cool. I just realized we all have LI posted and no towns. I'm mostly in Farmingdale and Smithtown but I grew up in Lynbrook so I'm out there often.


call me when you get a chance 5162503528


----------



## EdNewman

Intrigued.


----------



## ryansplowing

If we are going to do something like this we should try to set up a meet and figure out how something like this would work. I think an asssociation like this would be good so everyone can stay on the same page.


----------



## EdNewman

How about we pick an off night like a Monday and informally meet up at a bar/restaraunt where we can discuss a plan? Somewhere mid-island / western suffolk? Anyone have suggestions for a place to meet that is open on a Monday and would appreciate the business?


----------



## ryansplowing

My shop is in East Northport. I would be willing to use my shop as a meeting place and their are a couple of restaurants and bars right down the road in town.


----------



## EdNewman

I'm in Hauppauge. I have a 24 seat training center in my office, we could meet there if we don't want to go out.


----------



## tjdozerman

I'm in for sure. Thinks its a great idea to make contact with everyone meet and know where to start calling when you need an extra hand.
I'm in bay shore so mid island anywhere works.


----------



## snoway63

Sounds like a plan let me know when and where im in Islandia right off the LIE


----------



## EdNewman

Ok, let pick a day and do this.


----------



## snoway63

Guess we need to find out what days are good maybe on a weekend, also if anyone plows in the Patchogue area i have an account im giving up this yr i had this one for about 8-9 yrs Its a doctors office and they pay on time let me know


----------



## ryansplowing

Im good for any night this week except tuesday.


----------



## tjdozerman

I believe I'm free any evening


----------



## L.I.Mike

I am in Holbrook so count me in.


----------



## ryansplowing

Lets figure this out before the snow comes


----------



## EdNewman

Tomorrow, Friday at 6 or 7pm? Where?


----------



## tjdozerman

Somewhere mid island


----------



## EdNewman

Applebees on Motor Parkway in Hauppauge? Grab a bite or beer at the bar?


----------



## tjdozerman

That works for me. Anyone else available ?


----------



## EdNewman

Ryan, Mike, snoway?


----------



## tjdozerman

Well Ed what happened to everyone ?


----------



## EdNewman

Not sure, lets see how it progresses today. Lets say 6:30pm? Worst case its just the two of us.


----------



## bluerage94

Would love to attend but fridays are bad...


----------



## ryansplowing

Tonight isn't the best. I might be able to make it. Early next week would be best.


----------



## EdNewman

I'm pretty much booked all next week. How about the following Monday the 19th. Far enough out and a monday, which should be easier?


----------



## ryansplowing

The 19th works for me


----------



## tjdozerman

Works for me also


----------



## alldayrj

I'm going to try and make that


----------



## snoway63

count me in for the 19th (unless it snows LOL)


----------



## snoway63

snoway63;1366905 said:


> Guess we need to find out what days are good maybe on a weekend, also if anyone plows in the Patchogue area i have an account im giving up this yr i had this one for about 8-9 yrs Its a doctors office and they pay on time let me know


No one here plows in the patchogue area


----------



## tjdozerman

I Don't have anything in that area. Sorry that I can't help


----------



## alldayrj

how large is it? why are you giving it up?


----------



## snoway63

alldayrj;1376587 said:


> how large is it? why are you giving it up?


Its a fairly small lot takes 20 min to plow and theres a small walkway with a handicap ramp that needs shoveling. All my lots are here in hauppuage and islandia and its becomming to much to travel back and forth for the one lot. I started out in that area and when i moved i got all my lots by me, she pays on time and never an argument over any invoices in the time ive had it plus also involves salting when needed, if interested let me know and ill give you my number


----------



## cjd173

Count me in for the 19th as well. Please re-post the time and place so we are all on the same page.


----------



## EdNewman

We are meeting at 630pm on Monday the 19th at Applebees at 300 Motor Parkway in Hauppauge (Address says Brentwood, NY). It is just north of the LIE and just east of Wick Road. We'll meet in the bar area.


----------



## alldayrj

everybody wear their plowing gear, I'm talkin snow pants and mittens


----------



## cjd173

Thanks Ed. I will see you there.


----------



## ljbev

*meeting*

you guys still plan on meeting monday night?


----------



## EdNewman

I'll be there. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## tjdozerman

I'm planning to be there also.


----------



## ljbev

Ok ill try and b there.....


----------



## ryansplowing

Count me in


----------



## bluerage94

OK...might be late but should be able to get there...


----------



## tjdozerman

Are we still on for this evening ?


----------



## cjd173

I hope so because i just pulled into the lot.


----------



## tjdozerman

And I'm on my way


----------



## tjdozerman

It was good meeting all you guys who were able to make I tonite.


----------



## EdNewman

Nice to meet all if you. Well have to do it again next month unless it's snowing.


----------



## cjd173

Good to meet everyone. I am in for next month, just post a time and place.
Chris


----------



## tjdozerman

Well guys , so far nothing much going on for this winter and I'm bored already. Bout time to get together for some bs and another drink or two?


----------



## EdNewman

Zzzz, someone pass the sun tan lotion and grab me a corona


----------



## EdNewman

Anyone wnt go meet up again? Not much else to do this winter.


----------



## alldayrj

im down, where and when


----------



## tjdozerman

I'm in. Getting very bored with this winter


----------



## bluerage94

Late next week?


----------



## EdNewman

Monday 7pm at Applebee's in Hauppauge again?


----------



## bluerage94

Monday and Tuesday are no good for me...how's Thurs?


----------



## ryansplowing

Thursday works for me


----------



## EdNewman

Thursday works for me. Applebees 7pm?


----------



## bluerage94

Still on for Tonight?


----------



## EdNewman

Still on for tonight.


----------



## bluerage94

Cool... see you there...


----------



## EdNewman

I have my neon snow jacket on.


----------



## cjd173

Sorry I couldn't make it last nite. Teaching a class on tuesdays and thursdays. Hope I can make the next one.


----------



## bluerage94

Anyone want to have a preseason get together?


----------



## alldayrj

Never made it out last year. Definitely would like to this year.


----------



## EdNewman

alldayrj;1496837 said:


> Never made it out last year. Definitely would like to this year.


Do you mean the snow that never made it or you not making it to the meeting? Hopefully we can get both this year!


----------



## alldayrj

Both. If i had to choose one i would choose snow but I'm sure you guys are cool too haha. Anyone near smithtown? John harvards?


----------



## EdNewman

I'm in Hauppauge so not far. Nice place, I go there sometimes.


----------



## ImpressPlowing

Hey guys anyone by the Nassau/ queens border?


----------



## omegalandmgmnt

hey guys, im in huntington new to the site looking to network/ join association thanks


----------



## ImpressPlowing

Hey doesn't seen too active we are in queens right on the border of li


----------



## omegalandmgmnt

if you looking for subs lemme know, i could prolly service some north shore stuff


----------



## alldayrj

Whats up omega. What do you do when its not snowing?


----------



## ImpressPlowing

Ahh finally some talking, haven't really done much in Nassau, got a few accounts in the 5 town


----------



## omegalandmgmnt

concrete contractor, foundations, pavers, retaining walls, anything concrete and cement related. you?


----------



## alldayrj

Same, but more towards flatwork and masonry like stoops walks patios etc. what towns are you concentrating on? Do you have foundation forms for a 4' t footing? I got a call for a job the other day in bohemia but i don't have forms


----------



## omegalandmgmnt

i love doing flatwork, i dont do stoops and brick work, mabye i could use you for some stuff that i turn down, i have symons forms, just did a retaining wall 80 feet long x 4 foot tall pm me email might be better for this


----------



## ImpressPlowing

Hey We do all masonry and cement here, if you guys get anything out in queens shoot it my way


----------



## alldayrj

Just passed on a job in fresh meadows and looked at a bobcat job in maspeth today, the works getting thin out here! I'll send out some pms. I agree, we should all help each other out!


----------



## ImpressPlowing

We have 6 bobcats we are in whitestone, where r u located


----------



## alldayrj

Shops in farmingdale but i live in smithtown. Small corp run by me on the day to day, partners with dad. Every good concrete guy needs an old timer for wisdom haha


----------



## ImpressPlowing

Your right about that! Lol I run out of whitestone we mostly do property maintenance but a lot of concrete, brick and stucco


----------



## snoway63

*South Shore Donations*

Will be heading to lindenhurst with truck load of firewood for homes with stoves and fireplaces if anyone wants to donate firewood get in contact with me already have a truck load going at 530 anyone want to help send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## alldayrj

I just dumped a TON of wood in farmingdale. Edgewood on 110 and conklin might want to help out. I know they are loaded with logs but unsplit


----------



## c&i concrete

Same here we do all phases of masonry and concrete.. We also have a separate branch that we also build pools..If anyone gets a job thats out of the way for them or cant do it feel free to send it our way.We pretty much work all over the island...Feel free to pm me or shoot me a call or text @ 631-741-1818..


----------



## EdNewman

Rest in peace to my 2007 Ford Escape Hybrid and 2011 Ford F250 plow trucks. They were both lost to the flooding during Sandy. Working on getting a new 2012 F250 or F350 crew to replace them.


----------



## alldayrj

Where were they? Thats terrible man.


----------



## bluerage94

Ed let me know if you need anything...we lucked out with minimal damage and got our power back after 13 days...streamlined alot of our accounts for the winter and will have some equipment sitting in the Bay Shore yard as back up if you get jammed up during the storms


----------

